# Yesterday’s Report



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

My son and friends took the boat out yesterday and had a great trip.

7 Mahi, 1 Wahoo. Released one White and Sailfish. Lost a Blue.

I’ll have fresh fish when I get home.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## tanman (Oct 3, 2009)

how far out? I tried hitting the same spot i went Friday with no luck. Couldn't find any weeds or rips. Heard a few boats saying not much was going on and were at the nipple but starting to work east. 



I had to get back early, so i stayed close but looks like I should have gone deeper! Hiltons showed a good bit of blue water east of the nipple.


just curious


thanks


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Great box of fish! We were hoping to find “the rip” but stopped short I guess


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet...got enough mahi fer a while brother!!!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

man, what a load!


----------



## boatpoor2 (May 15, 2017)

That's a great day! Especially when "son and friends" do all the catching, cleaning, and boat washing! Congrats!!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Very nice. Hope your doing better.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I’ll have to find out where they were.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice 
Whyme


----------

